# Naruto Ninja Storm: Main RP Thread



## bloosom.queen (Nov 19, 2008)

Naruto Ninja Storm: OOC Sign Up & Convo Thread

Now before you enter this RP, this thread is not based on the main story line of Naruto, this is a parallel world, meaning the story line and everything will be different. This does not mean you can not play as one of the main characters from the series, you can play as any of the main characters but I will choose who, and you can still have some canons from the main story if you want, but try to do something different. Now for the story. It is will take place in konoha like the series but like I said this story will be different, we will make our own plots and see how we will progress.​


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 29, 2008)

Chapter 1: Graduation

Twelve years ago the nine-tailed demon fox attacked Konohagakure. It was a powerful demon; a single swing of one of its nine tails would raise tsunamis and flatten mountains. It raised chaos and caused the deaths of many, until the leader of the Leaf Village ? the Fourth Hokage ? defeated it by sacrificing his own life to seal the demon inside a newly-born child, whose origins are as yet unknown. That child's name was Naruto Uzumaki.

Twelve years later, in the Hidden leaf Village, it is graduation time for all the academy students and the jonins to meet there squad members and begin there jounary to becoming strong ninja.​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 29, 2008)

Kakashi Hatake leans back casually on a tree branch just outside of the Konoha Academy reading _Make Out Tactics_ for the 111th time, he suspects that its been many more times that that but he lost count about 2 months ago and had to start over again. 

An alarm rings on the school grounds signaling all graduates to get to their designated posts, Kakashi sighs and puts his book away in his back weapons pouch, "Time to see these kids for myself..." he mutters. 

In his mind he figures that they'll just be a bunch of washouts like last year and the year before. Same story different year...


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 29, 2008)

Sakura rushed through the street hurrying to the Acadamy. This was the day she Graduated and found out which squad she was in, as she was making her way to the school she ran into her rival Ino yakanama. Oh hey Sakura. Ino said, Sakura tried her best not to blow her off, but she stoped and said hello, Oh hey Ino, how are you? Sakura said while the two walked to school together.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 29, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke, like usual was outside all by himself and was practicing his shuriken and kunai throwing, he had been trying to surpass his brother for years now but still hasn't even gotten close to reaching that level and so he had no choice but to train ever single free minute he had.The darkhaired 12 year old had to be careful though, his fangirls would follow him wherever he went and so he always had to put some effort into shaking them off so that he could practice in silence.

His training was interrupted by the alarm that signalled that it was time for the students to get to their designated post and so Sasuke did exactly that after quickly gathering his weaponry again.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 29, 2008)

The girls talk the whole way about how much they cant wait to be in there sqauds, but both of them where hoping the other did not get with Sasuke. _"Billboard Brow"_ Ino thought, _"Ino pig"_ Sakura thought, then they came in view with Sasuke uchiha and where so dazzled they ran for the sit next to him, "GET OUT OF MY WAY PIG!!!", Sakura yelled raming againt Ino, "NO YOU GET OUT OF MINE BILLBOARD BROW!!" Ino said raming her back.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 29, 2008)

The day was beginning as Hinata once again attempted to slip out of the Hyuuga compound unnoticed.  The birds sang sweetly as she visible relaxed grateful to have escaped unmolested.  She walked quietly her head down as she thought nervously about the day ahead.  _?I hope everything goes well today??_  Hinata thinks to herself as she heads toward the academy trying to avoid any looks from people as she continues on her way.

Quietly she enters the academy building as the bell rings being slammed into the wall as the rush of students blast through the door.  ?S-sorry??  Hinata mumbles with a sigh to the long gone person that pushed her aside.  Continuing through the halls she makes her way to the class room and quickly to her seat avoiding the conflict on the other side of the room.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 29, 2008)

Seth was leaving the Uchiha house when he bumed into his cousin Sasuke mom Mikoto. Oh Im sorry aunt Mikoto. Seth said bowing his head, "It alright Seth it was a accident" she said rubing his head, "o...ok i should be going now, bye", "Wait Seth! Here are some Onigiri for you and.....give these Onigiri to Sasuke" she said handing him the food, "Ok i will, thanks aunt Mikoto." Seth said runing to the acadamy.

As he got into class he saw a open spot next to Hinata Hyuga and took his seat, then he saw his cousin Sasuke. "Hey Sasuke your mom wanted me to give you this" Seth said throwing him the food.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 29, 2008)

The sun shone brightly as Kiya walked the village with no particular destination in mind.  “It’s boring when I don’t have any missions…”  she mused quietly as she wandered enjoying the rays.  

“I am sure you can figure out something to do.”  Said a familiar voice as the ninja fell into step beside her.

“Ibiki-sama!“  Kiya said slightly startled as she looks up at the big man.  “I will just enjoy the beautiful day for the moment. I don’t seem to get many days off lately, unless you need me for something of course.”  she said with a slight chuckle in her voice once her surprise passed.  “Why aren’t you working?”

He shrugged slightly  “I am always working.  Sometimes I just prefer to be doing my work outside and around the village.”

Kiya giggled as she shook her head.  “That could really scare some people.”

He gave her a sadistic grin and said.  “Why would it do that?”  they both laughed loudly as they continued walking.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 29, 2008)

the arrival of the two fangirls didn't go unnoticed by Sasuke and the fact they were loudly racing towards him as soon as they spotted him while exchanging cursewords forced him to let out an annoyed sigh.He wondered if his brother also had these troubles when he was younger, he really should ask Itachi for some wise words about this because Sasuke wasn't sure if he could stand the fangirls much longer.

While glaring angrily at them he mumbled."So annoying."Before trying to ignore the best he could, luckily someone who's presence he didn't mind spoke up and threw something wich later turned out to be food.

"Hey Sasuke your mom wanted me to give you this"

"Sigh.....Mothers."His mother should really start understanding he wasn't a baby anymore."Thanks though."He cast another glance at Ino and Sakura and then turned back to Seth."Could you do me another favour and charm these fangirls or something so they won't bother me anymore."Afterall he was his cousin so he might be succesful in doing so.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 29, 2008)

In class, Sakura and Ino were fighting over Sasuke again and Seth sighed and slaped his forehead and sasuke said, "Could you do me another favour and charm these fangirls or something so they won't bother me anymore. Seth chuckled, his cousin was always the handsome, cool guy every guy wanted to be and every girl wanted to be with but he did his cousen the favour

As they reached Sasuke seat both girls were out of breath but Sakura pushed Ino out the way. "Hi Sasuke, do you mind if sit next to you?" Sakura said suddenly getting pushed by Ino, "Sasuke you dont want to sit by a girl with a big fore head, let me sit next to you" Ino said flirtly flipping her hair. Sakura pulled Ino hair and the two started fighting in a comedic fashion in front of everyone, Seth then jumped in between the two, "Ladys come on, cant we all just get along? You two are both beautiful girls, why be enemys when you can be friends?" Seth said, both girls looked at him for a second, "NO WAY!!!" both girls said, Seth turned to Sasuke and shruged his shoulders.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 29, 2008)

One early morning, the sun was rising on a small training field in the forest.  There was a girl in pink and teal, a boy in beige and a dark grey, and three ninja in green jumpsuits.  The girl in pink was throwing weapons all over the training field, at a moving target, a boy in the jumpsuit, who is running all over the place to dodge.  

The girl starts getting frustrated about ten minutes later, "LEE!  Come back here you little-! AAGGHH!" She screams starting to throw weapons a bit faster. 

 The boy in Beige and grey shakes his head, "You're all idoits..." he mumbles somewhat to himself.  

At the same time the boy, the girl called Lee is dodging, making very odd noises.  

The man in the jumpsuit is laughing with a woman wearing the same thing, "I have such a youthful squad." he says with much exuberance.  

"Hai, Nee-san!" The woman replies laughing with him.

The girl finally pins Lee to a tree by one of his leg warmers with a kunai, "You're going down Lee..." she says stalking closer.

"Uh, Tenten-san! Uh, uh, Don't kill me!" Lee squeeks, closing his eyes, waiting for some kind of impact, *THUD!* is what he hears, as he opens his eyes he sees a Kunai with a hand on it stuck in the tree, next to his head.

"This was only training Lee, don't assume that I'll kill you, EVERY time we train..." the girl, being called Tenten says, sighing at her teammate's over reacting.

"Neji, It is your turn!" Lee yells, pointing at the boy in beige.

"Hmph..."The last boy, Neji says getting into a stance, waiting for Lee to move as the veins pop out on his head.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 29, 2008)

Kakashi decided to take a more roundabout path to the Academy as is his customary style. He stands in front of the massive gravestone erected for Shinobi that have been KIA and sees many names that he worked with and fought with but he focuses on one name in particular. He stands there unmoving thinking about mistakes of the past and the possibilities of the future. 

"Pretty funny, huh me playing Sensei to a bunch of kids. What would you say about that old friend?" 

Kakashi will stand at the gravestone for another hour before heading over to the academy and making his customary late entrance, a bad habit he picked up from an old friend but one he wouldn't have any other way. 

_Elsewhere in Konoha..._
A blur of movement appears appears in the window of an office located in Headquarters. A woman with long black hair appears in an ANBU uniform wearing an eagle style mask. She leaps over the window and into the office right in front of a desk, "Mission successful..." she mutters as she takes off her mask and bows. 

"Good work Emiko..." replies a figure from behind the desk.


----------



## Serp (Nov 30, 2008)

Naruto was walking about town, thinking about what had happened but a day before. Looking down at his hands, "So that thing inside my that I always could feel was the Kyuubi." Naruto clenched his fist, and eyes as a tear drop broke through. This moment of sappiness was but a moment.

Naruto thrust his clenched fist in the air, and shouted out loud. "You hear me Konoha, I will be Hokage!" His voice full of energy and strength. Two good things had come from Mizukis trick, he had learned about the Kyuubi and secondly he had mastered a Jounin level technique. Naruto had been caught up in himself. "Shit I'm late!"

Naruto charged through the village getting to the academy here he would meet his Jounin team leader, and get to interact with his squad.

He reached the academy surprisingly  quick, but was still partial late as most students were there already, and the was most likely no surprise when he felt through the door and landed on his face for the whole class to see.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 30, 2008)

_Hinata_

Hinata’s eyes widen slightly as the Uchiha sat next to her but she doesn’t look at him.  Though as the fighting over Sasuke continues she turns her head and watches silently at the antics of the girls, listening to the Uchiha’s talk.  With a sigh she turns her head away as the arguing once again escalates into a major fight.  Her eyes turn toward the door as an orange blur is seen.  “Na-naruto-kun…”  Hinata whispers as she sees him fall.  For a moment she moves as if to stand and see if he is okay but then quickly reseats herself blushing madly.  Fidgeting with her fingers she continues to watch him.


_Kiya_

The village is bustling as Kiya continues to walk with Ibiki.  “So what are we looking for?”  she asks with a chuckle in her voice.

“Anything suspicious…” Ibiki says as his eyes move over different places and people.

“I haven’t seen anything suspicious lately.”  Kiya said wondering as she too scans the people around them.  “Something your not telling me?”  she asks him with a smile.

“Everything is suspicious to him.”  another familiar voice says as another ninja falls into step next to them.  The smell of his cigarette giving him away before the pair even look at him.

“Asuma.” Ibiki says with a laugh as he nods his head.  “Getting your squad today?” he asks him.

Asuma sighs and nods.  “That’s the plan.” he says not even taking the cigarette out of his mouth.

“I bet your excited to get a new squad of genin.”  Kiya says looking up at the man, feeling a bit intimidated by the two massive men on either side.

“It’s part of my job.  Just like his suspicion is part of his.”  Asuma says as the trio laugh lightly heading toward the academy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 30, 2008)

_Somewhere in Konoha..._
Emiko places her eagle mask back on her face, "I will relay my report to Hokage-sama but leave out certain details of course, per your orders..."

A man wreathed in shadow nods from behind a desk, "He must know nothing about what is to come...and by the time he realizes what is happening it will be too late for that filthy clan of traitors..."

Emiko bows, "As you wish Danzou-sama," and she disappears in a burst of speed, like a ghost.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 30, 2008)

It seemed that Seth had been unsuccesful, why those girls wouldn't go for someone that actually showerd interest in them while Sasuke had always been clear about being annoyed by their presence.......How dense could girls be?"Well you gave it a shot."Sasuke told his cousin."But it seemes like all I can do is pray that I don't end up in the same team as one of these idiots."He pointed out Sakura and Ino.

Though his attention was later drawn by the oud arrival of the biggest idiot Sasuke ever had the displeasure of meeting, Naruto Uzumaki, the class dropout.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 30, 2008)

Sakuya walked cautiously through the streets of Konoha. _It's been awhile since I first came here, but it always feels to me like the first day..._ She thought, taking in the warmth of the sun. It made her feel stronger than usual. _Ever since mom and dad died, and I moved here as result, I guess I just haven't felt the same. At first I thought more about my death out of depression, imagining all the ways that I could die, whether it be by doing it to myself, someone else doing away with me, or something like hunger or thirst forcing me into a painful, slow death. At least, that was until I gave thought to my training as a kunoichi. All of that got my mind off of my death._ She remembered and chuckled. 

Sakuya walked into the academy, taking her normal seat. _Why did I even think of this at all right now? I suppose that I thought of my beginnings in Konoha because, well... today, graduation, that is, is kind of like new beginnings for many as shinobi._ She thought. Sakuya sighed and put her feet up on the back of the seat in front of her.


----------



## Serp (Nov 30, 2008)

Meika slowly moving across the deserts of the wind country towards the forests of the fire country, it had been days since he had fed, he had sucked dry a jounin of the hidden sand and left his body to get burried by the endless sands of the desert and it had been longer since since he had eaten. 

"Hmmmm, hmmmmm!" 

He could feel the kyuubi jinnchiruki was close somewhere in Konoha, he wasn't assigned to capture him, but his hunger for the Bijuu couldn't be contained, the Ichibi Jinnchiruki was too power to take out without drawing attention to himself, and Meika hated attention, plus he didn't sleep that meant no night time attack, Meika hated the sun, he was wrapped up head to toe in thick black cloth under his akatsuki cloak.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Nov 30, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi stared down at the academy, looking through the windows to observe the antics of Yamanaka Ino, Haruno Sakura, Uchiha Seth, and especially his younger brother, Uchiha Sasuke. A ghost of a smiled flickered on Itachi's face as he watched Sasuke irritably rebuff the girls, to no avail. Clad in his ANBU armor, his cold exterior showcased to the world, it wasn't obvious Itachi was here merely to watch the proceedings and see who Sasuke was grouped with as a Genin. 

One might think Itachi had been ordered to stand guard from an out-of-the-way vantage point, just in case something happened the on-site instructors couldn't handle, but truthfully? Itachi was merely curious. As a genius among even the Uchiha, becoming an ANBU Captain at age 13, Itachi found an odd peace in watching those younger grow in strength and knowledge. _Well, niichan, it appears you're not quite there yet....but you are getting close. Sasuke, you're the best in that group, that is plain to see..._ Itachi mused quietly to himself, unfolding his arms.

"And yet," Itachi muttered softly, "the best dog cannot compare to an average wolf." Closing his eyes, Itachi formed a seal, entwining his fingers before flickering out of sight, with nary a sight nor sound to indicate his former presence.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 3, 2008)

Hafock. said:


> It seemed that Seth had been unsuccesful, why those girls wouldn't go for someone that actually showerd interest in them while Sasuke had always been clear about being annoyed by their presence.......How dense could girls be?"Well you gave it a shot."Sasuke told his cousin."But it seemes like all I can do is pray that I don't end up in the same team as one of these idiots."He pointed out Sakura and Ino.
> 
> Though his attention was later drawn by the oud arrival of the biggest idiot Sasuke ever had the displeasure of meeting, Naruto Uzumaki, the class dropout.


Seth sat next to his cousin and put his feet on the deck, Oh come on Sasuke it cant be that bad, having beautiful girls after you, i would love that, i would kill to be you Sasuke, you have such a cool life. Seth said sadly. Seth never really talked about his parents but his cousin Sasuke knew it was hard for him to accept their deaths, suddenly Naruto came in and fell on his face which all the kids started to laugh and just then Iruka sensai came in. Sighs, Naruto please you seat, Sakura, Ino you two. Iruka said standing in front of the class, Now as you all know this is the day you all get on you Genin teams and get your Jonin sensai, now for the teams. 

Team 1,
Seth Uchiha, Hiroko Hyuga, and Riku Akechi

Team 7, 
Naruto Uzumaki, Sakura Haruno, and Sasuke Uchiha.

Team 8,
Shino Aburame, kiba Inuzuka, and Hinata Hyuga,

Team 10,
Shikamaru Nara, Choji Akamichi, and Ino Yakanama

He continued to read off the rest of the squads. Now i hope you all can get along with your new team members beacause they are like your family now and you will meet your sensai today at the spots on these pieces of paper. Iruka said



Serp said:


> Meika slowly moving across the deserts of the wind country towards the forests of the fire country, it had been days since he had fed, he had sucked dry a jounin of the hidden sand and left his body to get burried by the endless sands of the desert and it had been longer since since he had eaten.
> 
> "Hmmmm, hmmmmm!"
> 
> He could feel the kyuubi jinnchiruki was close somewhere in Konoha, he wasn't assigned to capture him, but his hunger for the Bijuu couldn't be contained, the Ichibi Jinnchiruki was too power to take out without drawing attention to himself, and Meika hated attention, plus he didn't sleep that meant no night time attack, Meika hated the sun, he was wrapped up head to toe in thick black cloth under his akatsuki cloak.



Natsuko and her dog rushed thorough the forests to catch up with one of her fellow member Meika. The leader and Pain had ordered her to stop him from doing anything that would mess up their plans in getting Naruto and Itachi. Meika what the hell are you doing? Natsuko asked


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 4, 2008)

Team 7, 
Naruto Uzumaki, Sakura Haruno, and Sasuke Uchiha.

A second after this was announced a loud slapping noise was heard and those that had missed it they could spot Sasuke's red handshaped mark on his forehead."Naruto AND Saskura?"The worst thing about this was that he couldn't even decide on wich of the two annoyed him the most.

"Why?"He pleaded as he looked up at wichever god was torturing, the only positive thing about this was that both were complete idiots that would probably end up killed during their first mission."Yeah, whatever."He said as he got up and headed for the exit, if his team was this bad then what kind of horrow would his sensei be.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 4, 2008)

After her team was called, Sakura stood in shock, she was unhappy with the fact she had to be on a team with Naruto but as she heard sasuke name she went fan girl crazy, "HELL YEAH!!!! IM ON A TEAM WITH SASUKE, CHA!!!!!! Sakura scream, Ino sulked and slaped her head, "NO!!!! THIS IS NOT FAIR!!! Ino said.

When Seth team was called he looked around and saw his female teammate sitting three seats away, and his other teammate in the back of the room, but he really did not get the chance to meet on the count he went after his cousin leaving the room,., Hey Sasuke wait up! Seth said.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 5, 2008)

*~Three days before~*


Michiko leaned against the smooth, cold white stone wall in the Raikage's office; her arms were folded and her eyes were closed. An arrogant smirk played with her features. 

"So you want to me to go to Konohagakure." she stated is a low, soft voice, directed at the Raikage.

He coughed and cleared his throat. "They are our allies. And they have a Chuunin exam coming up. I thought you could go there to keep an eye on things. We don't want to get on their bad side. You are the only available ANBU at the moment. It's a great loss to let you go, in case the village is in danger, but you'll come back in a few days anyway. I was th-- where are you going?!"

Michiko had disappeared and appeared on a trail, running swiftly. _The old man talks too much_ she thought and sighed.

A soft pattering was heard as a small white cat jumped down from a tree and landed on Michiko's shoulder.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 5, 2008)

Kakashi Hatake walks into a large office, actually none other then the Hokage's office. He sighs inwardly, _what is it this time I wonder...it must be about this new squad_...he thinks. Kakashi strides right up to a large desk and nods at the figure who sits casually behind the desk, smoking a pipe.  

"Sandaime-sama..."  says Kakashi in a respectful tone, "You wished to see me?" 

The old Hokage, Hiruzen Sarutobi, aka "The Professor," the man who has guided Konoha through the best and worst of times for the last two decades looks up at the Jounin, *"You're late Kakashi..."* he mutters as he blows a smoke ring into the air. Kakashi looks at the old man a bit sheepishly, "Well..."

*"Never mind I know where you were,"* interjects Hiruzen, he's gotten used to Kakashi's eccentricities over the years and doesn't mind them since the man has been arguably the villages most dependable and stalwart Shinobi, certainly an underachieving genius but a genius nonetheless. 

*"Its about your squad. Have you looked at their at their files yet?"* he asks the Jounin. Kakashi shakes his head, "I was just about to..."

Hiruzen laughs suddenly, *"Well you're going to be in for a shock then...these three will be a handful and then some but I believe that you're the best candidate to watch over them for certain obvious reasons."* 

He takes out three files from his desk drawer and slides them over to Kakashi who deftly scoops them up and looks at the names printed on each one, "Hmm....Sakura Haruno, never heard of the name...but girls her age are typically only interested in boys.." then his right eyebrow raises curiously when he reads the name on the second file, "!" he looks over at Hiruzen with an inquisitive look and the old man nods. 

*"He's Itachi Uchiha's younger brother..."* replies Hiruzen. Kakashi rubs his chin, "Maybe this won't be too bad afterall, if he's anything like his older brother that is..." Hiruzen chuckles, *"You haven't seen the last file yet."*

Kakashi's right eye widens when he sees the name and he sighs, "This one will be troublesome..." 
*
"Minato would be laughing right now at the irony of it but these kinds of things tend to move in cycles don't they?"* Hiruzen smirks at Kakashi knowing the stress that this hell raising team will put him through in the months to come.

*"Good luck you'll need it..."* says Hiruzen.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 5, 2008)

Michiko smiled gently as she glanced at Tsukineko. She ran continuously and had some breaks for rest. She sat on the soft grass and leaned against a rough tree trunk, gazing at the starless night. 

After three days, she arrived in Konoha.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

She walked forward and passed the man at the gate, flashing a smile at him and after a quick hand seal, arrived in the Hokage's office in a poof of smoke.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 5, 2008)

_Hinata_

As the squads were called Hinata let out a soft sigh.  _“I didn’t get Naruto-kun…” _she thought to herself as they were dismissed.  Gathering her few things she glanced around at Kiba and Shino.  The silent genin walked out of the room while the loud one grinned at Sakura and Ino.

“Come on Akamaru!  Let’s get some training in!”  Kiba said running out of the room.  Hinata sighed once more as she followed going her own way.


_Kiya_

“Are you suppose to meet your squad today?”  Kiya asked Asuma.

“Nope.  We meet them tomorrow.  I just wanted to check them out as they left.”  He said lighting another cigarette.

“Looks like we are just in time.”  Ibiki said pointing at the door as the genin began to flow through.

“Who did you get?”  Kiya asked looking up at the man.  "Anyone we might know?"

“The Ino-Shika-Cho trio.  Their kids seem to be united as they were.”  Asuma said flicking his cigarette.

“Should be a force to be reckoned with.”  Kiya said impressed.

“For some reason…I am not so sure about that…”  Asuma countered shaking his head.

“You can give them to me for an afternoon.  We could figure it out then.  Make them worth while…”  Ibiki said grinning.

“He doesn’t want to scar them for life!”  Kiya said her eyes wide at the thought.  Ibiki and Asuma just laughed as they watched the kids coming out of the building.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 5, 2008)

_Kirigakure, Hall of Billowing Waves_

The entire council of Kirigakure waited anxiously for the Mizukage. Leaders of each clan, as well as representatives from the land of water all convened in one place, to discuss the future of Kirigakure.

Outside the hall, 2 ninja were conversing with each other."Sensei is late again." A young woman with pale green hair said to a young man blowing bubbles next to him. "Eh, he's possibly sleeping somewhere outside the village again. Where is Zabuza when you need him?" He replied. "He's off on a mission with Haku at the land of the waves. something about inflitrating an evil organization or something like that." The woman told him, sipping some sake from a bottle next to her. 

"Fine, I'll go get him." The young man runs away from the hall to find his sensei.

Outside Kirigakure, a tall middle-aged man was sleeping on top of a block of ice, his sword lying next to him. "Found him." the young man thought as he neared the sleeping man, making sure he does not wake him with his footsteps on the water. 

"Not another step, Arashi." The sleeping man disappears from the young man's sight and comes up behind him. "Sensei, the council is waiting for you. They'll be very angry if you don't go to the meeting right now." The tall man sighed. " Alright, I'm going. If I knew being Mizukage would be this strenuous, I would have never taken the job."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Sasuke wait up!

Sasuke waited for his cousin to catch up with him, before the two headed back their "Hood" Sasuke was quite pissed off though and wasn't really in a talketive mood but he was always like that so Seth wasn't really surprised by that.

"Any chance we can switch teams?"He finally spoke up, he wasn't too familiar with Seth's teammates but they couldn't be worse then Sakura and Naruto, nothing was worse then them.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 6, 2008)

As he caught up to Sasuke. Any chance we can switch teams?

"Oh come on Sasuke it cant be that bad, i mean i dont know much about my teammates either but im going to try and you should to. Seth said giving him a soft punch on the shoulders. "Any way you want to hang out at the park with me?


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 6, 2008)

The Hokage was busy, so all Michiko got was a quick smile and a folder full of information. Michiko sighed and jumped out of the window. She hopped to a tree and sat on the branch, preparing to read all the boring information that she all ready knew. She read the first two pages and then burnt it, grinning. Nothing that I don't know. _I might as well look around this village now, it's rather big. I need to memorize these kids who are taking the exams, those photographs are really bad quality._ She swung her legs childishly and stroked Tsukikage while staring up at the clear sky.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 6, 2008)

Extremly late for placement Ryu dashed out his house in a hurry. On the way he faced odinary obstacles which he easily cleared. With small time passed he arrived at the academy. As he headed for the door he tramples over a kid in a blue shirt (sasuke) and another, him falling also. He quickly pops up and enters the doors, not saying anything to anyone. He stopped to see Iruka. He struggled to say huffing and puffing Ryu...Senji.....reporting for.....squad placement.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 6, 2008)

Today was the day, she was going to be a Jonin sqaud leader, which really didn't fit her beacause she can barley keep up with her work let alone some kids so she went to her father the hokage's office to talk about it.

On her way there she saw someone standing in a tree reading, but she really didn't pay much attention so she just went inside the office.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 6, 2008)

Like usual Sasuke had been up early, with little time left he left his house, though the woods behind his house would be a little preciser and headed for his meeting with his team and their it would be revealed who their Sensei was.
Judging by the idiots he had been teamed with his sensei would either be, wickedly cool and impressive in order to balance it our or would be just as  big of a moron as his teammates, Sakura and Naruto.

Dumb and Dumber, he referred to them mentally."I left too late."He mumbled to himself as he increased his pace.Afterall he wouldn't make a good impression by arriving even later then the two class clowns.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 6, 2008)

Apprentice said:


> Extremly late for placement Ryu dashed out his house in a hurry. On the way he faced odinary obstacles which he easily cleared. With small time passed he arrived at the academy. As he headed for the door he tramples over a kid in a blue shirt (sasuke) and another, him falling also. He quickly pops up and enters the doors, not saying anything to anyone. He stopped to see Iruka. He struggled to say huffing and puffing Ryu...Senji.....reporting for.....squad placement.



Iruka looked at the student and sighed, Ryu your late, you missed your sqaud, you will be in sqaud 4 and your teammates are Henshoku Fukumi and Inka and your Jonin Sensei will be Asasame Kiya
. said Iruka, then he look at his click board again and saw sqaud 2, with Sakuya Yokaze, Ayame Hyuga, and Kaiden Rokusai, with their Jonin senei Emiko Sarutobi.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 6, 2008)

Kaiden looked up as he heard his name. "Squad 2, Sakuya, Ayame, and Sensei Renji Uchiha" he put a finger ner his face and lifted his glasses, "Interesting..." He said quietly without hesitation. He knew this squad had a chance. Kaiden looked around the room to find his teamamtes. _'Maybe we can leave now?' _He sighed, _'Or when our sensei gets us'_


----------



## Kuno (Dec 6, 2008)

The three stood watching the genin as they left or one case arrived for the day.  “This group should be interesting this year.  Have fun with that!”  Kiya said with a chuckle earning a glare from Asuma and laughter from Ibiki.  Suddenly a voice was heard behind them causing them to all turn.

“Kiya?  The Hokage would like to see you.”  The ninja said to her with a nod to the two men.

“Why would they Hokage want to see me?  Don’t tell me I have another mission already.  I was enjoying the day off.”  Kiya said with a sigh.

“Welcome to the shinobi life!”  Ibiki said with a chuckle.  “You haven’t learned that by now?”

Kiya blushed lightly and shook her head as the other two laughed.  “Oh, who asked you?”  she said rolling her eyes.

“It’s something like that.  Need to report to find out.”  Raido said still chuckling.

“Fine.”  She says with a smile as she turns to her companions.  “If you will excuse me…” 

“Of course.”  Ibiki said as Asuma nodded.

“I need to speak to you anyway Ibiki.”  Asuma said as they began to walk off.

Kiya then followed Raido to the Hokage’s office.


_Several minutes later…_

“Just go on in.  He is expecting you.”  Raido said pointing to the door.

“Right.” Kiya took a deep breath and knocked just before she opened the door.  “Hokage-sama?  You wanted to see me?”  

“Ah yes Kiya.”  He said giving her a smile as he set his pipe down.  “It seems we have an unusual amount of genin this year.  So we need another sensei.  I have decided to give you a squad this year.”  The Hokage said giving her a smile as he set three folders down on the desk.

“Sensei?  Me?  Your kidding right?  I’m not qualified to be a sensei.”  Kiya said almost panicked before she quickly added “Not that I don’t appreciate it…”  

The Hokage just laughed as he picked up his pipe.  “Are you questioning my judgment?”

“Of course not!  But…”  Kiya sighed and gave him a shaky smile as she stood up straight.  “I will do my best to make you proud and unregretful of your decision.”

“Now that’s the girl I know.”  He said giving her a warm smile.  “Study the files and meet them in the morning at the lake.  I have all the faith in the world that I made the right decision.”

“Yes Hokage-same.  And, thank you for having faith in me.”  Kiya said bowing to him as she walked out the door.  She was so busy studying the files she didn’t see Raido smirking.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 6, 2008)

_Yesterday..._
"WHAT!?" exclaims Emiko, "Are you kidding me? I can't..." She stands in her ANBU uniform looking at The Hokage, who also happens to be her grandfather. 

The old man raises his hand up indicating silence and even Emiko knows well enough to shut up, granddaughter or not, "You have been assigned a squad and that's that. I'm transferring you out of ANBU for the time being..."

Emiko bows her head and looks down at the ground, "What did I do to disappoint you so?" she asks in a hurt tone. 

"You know what you've done..." the old man replies coldly and he returns to some paperwork on his desk. Emiko bows and crisply turns around, striding out of the office. It isn't until she enters the hallway that she starts cursing loudly.

"Danzou-sama will not be pleased..." she mutters to herself.  

_Today..._
Emiko looks in the mirror at her standard Jounin uniform, the vest feels tight she thinks, _its been so long since I wore this after all_. She sighs and forms a handseal leaving her apartment like a whisp of wind. 

As she reaches the academy she lights up a cigarette and scowls, "These kids better be good..." she mutters.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 6, 2008)

I cant believe this is happening to me. Kagome said. Yesterday didn't go so well with her dad about her having a sqaud and he was not taking no for an answer. 

As she reached the Acadamy, she one of her fellow clan member Emiko, Hey Emiko, did my dad make you start baby sitting to?Kagome asked.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 6, 2008)

Emiko takes a long drag of her cigarette and nods at Kagome, "Yeah the old man took me out of ANBU and dropped me to babysitter status..."  

She doesn't tell Kagome the reasons why she thinks that her grandfather demoted her from ANBU but of course these things must be kept secret until the time is right, "I swear I've done everything to make him proud of me and it never matters...and now this, the ultimate humiliation but I won't give him the satisfaction and I guess I'll make the most of this crap situation..."

"So he stuck you with babysitting detail too huh?" Emiko says as the two women head over to meet their squads.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah the old man took me out of ANBU and dropped me to babysitter status...

"_Sighs_ It seems he trying to get as many Jonins as possible to these these kids, but he's so reckless, hardly any one has the time for this. Kagome said

I swear I've done everything to make him proud of me and it never matters...and now this, the ultimate humiliation but I won't give him the satisfaction and I guess I'll make the most of this crap situation...

Kagome chuckles a little, Dont worry E, you and i will surive.

So he stuck you with babysitting detail too huh?

Yeah he did, it sucks kagme said. As they were about to meet their squads, kagome stops Emiko, E....i nedd to ask you something, its about Danzou.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 6, 2008)

_Hinata_

“Where are you going?”  Hiashi said to his daughter as she walked by.

“I am g-going to m-meet my squad Father.”  Hinata said fidgeting with her fingers.

“Why?  Why don’t you stop this nonsense.  You will never be of any worth.  Give your spot up so that some one who is talented may join them.” he said with distain.

“B-but I…” she turned her head as tears came to her eyes.  “I w-will be a kunoichi!” she stated almost loudly.

“I doubt I will see that day.”  He said to her rather coldly.  “Go on then.  I have work to do.”  

With that dismissal Hinata quickly ran out of the compound.  Tears streaming from her eyes she ran to meet her squad.


_Kiya_

With a sigh Kiya put on her old chuunin vest.  “Didn’t think I would wear this thing again…well at least not for this reason.”  she sighed as she walked out of her house to meet her squad.  

Taking the walk slowly she once again mused over her students.  _“I am sure it will be a good squad.  But, what was he thinking putting Inka on it.  Seriously…I am beginning to think he may be getting to old for that job.”_ Kiya thought to herself as she continued to wander making plans and trying not to feel the nervous churning of her stomach.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 6, 2008)

*The day before after training-*

"Wake up full of youth tomarrow!" Gai and Inka yell together as Neji and Tenten walk away.

"Youth my ass..." Neji growls under his breath as he walks in the direction of the Hyuuga compound.

"Bye Neji, Gai, Lee, Inka..." Tenten says, walking quickly towards the village, to the Weapons shop.

Lee...He decides to stalk the remaining two of the squad, "Creeping...creeping..."He says as he follows the two oblivious stalkees.

_Tenten-_ 

She gets to the Weapon shop, walking to the counter, "You have my windmill shuriken?" She asks the man in the shop.

"Yes, right back here..." He says walking into the back.

"Right, I'll be right here!" She says as he walks back there, looking at the people in the shop.

"Hey there Tenten how's it going?" A man says smiling down at her.

She looks up at the man, "Oh! Hey Iruka-sensei!" She says, very surprised, "Everything's good.  Why are you here?" She asks him.

Iruka laughs, "Well, the Kunai and Shuriken needed to be sharpened, and I was waiting for them to be finished..." he says, keeping his smile.

She smiles, "You could've brought them to me!" She says, as the man comes back out holding the shuriken, "Here it is ma'am." He says to her as she grabs it, turning to Iruka, "Well, It was nice talking to you Iruka-sensei." She says giving him a light hug, then walks out waving.

Iruka smiles and waves at the girl, who goes home for her family's love.

_Inka-_

Gai and Inka walk to their home, Eating, eventually inviting Lee in for a few games of cards, then Lee leaves, Gai and Inka go to bed, somewhat early as Inka had to meet her new victi- I mean squad tomarrow.

*The Next Day-*

_Tenten-_ 

The girl wakes up early in her room, full of Weapons.  She gets up in her Panda pajamas, walking to the bathroom, rubbing her eyes with a yawn.  After she does her morning rituals, she walks out of the house.  Without a sound, she runs to the Hyuuga compound, to meet Neji, who is just waking.  She waits for him, until she sees Hinata run, then the kunoichi ran to catch up with her, "Hinata...What's wrong?" She asks in mid run.

_Inka-_

She wakes up with a jolt at two in the morning, running to the bathroom, as it is a race every morning between her and Gai.  She does her morning rituals, Gai running in as she walks out.  Inka waits for him then they run out of the house, the two leap onto their hands, and take off towards the lake, to train for a while, before he runs off for his squad.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 6, 2008)

At the mention of Danzou's name, Emiko stops walking and glares at Kagome for a brief spit second but then it quickly vanishes into a blank stare, "Danzou? Do you mean Elder Danzou...what about him?" she asks Kagome. 

_She couldn't know about what the old man is planning_, Emiko thinks, _there's no way_. Only those in Root would know of such things and even then only the most highest placed assets would have knowledge of it and the Elders of course.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 6, 2008)

Well its just that, i get i bad vibe from, i dont know why but i think its a bad omen that something is going to happen but have you seen him act weired our anything? Kagome asked


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 6, 2008)

Emiko shakes her head at Kagome and takes a drag of her cigarette then flicks it away, "Can't say that I have. I've only met the man once long ago when I was promoted to ANBU Captain. He was there at the ceremony to congratulate all the newly inducted Captain's.."

_Five years ago..._
"Congratulations Emiko, I'm sure that you'll make a fine Captain..." says an older man in an ANBU mask and uniform.

A 17 year old Emiko bows and shakes his hand, "Thank you Tenzou-sempai...I hope that I can be half the Captain that you are..." Emiko walks out of the ceremony room and down the stairs into a hallway and runs into an old man missing his right arm and with a long bandage wrap covering his right eye. He walks towards Emiko with a cane and nods. Emiko stops when she sees the man and looks surprised, knowing exactly who he is and she bows slightly towards the man. 

"I'd like to have a talk with you..." he says to her.  

_Right here right now..._
Emiko strides towards her squad's meeting spot, "Yeah sorry Kagome but I've never spoken with Danzou in my life beyond the casual hello sir, thank you sir. He's an important person in this village anyhow so I wouldn't pretend to guess anything about that man...good luck with your team by the way."  

Inwardly Emiko makes a note to have someone keep track of Kagome.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 6, 2008)

Fukumi waited for his squad's sensei, hardly being able to stay still. He had a smile on his face, clenching his teeth while he held back the urge to start going insane with energy. "Kiya-sensei... Hurry up!" He said through his teeth.
-------
Sakuya waited for her sensei quietly. _What if the sensei's mean? What if she hates me? What if I embarrass myself? What if she doesn't think I am strong enough? What if, god forbid, she is a bitch?_ She thought frantically, running too many worries through her head.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2008)

_Inka-_

By that time, Gai had left and Inka had continued to run circles on her hands around the lake, waiting for her friend, and now sensei to come there.  She continues, starting to walk on the water now, challenging herself to stay on it as long as possible, until Kiya gets to the lake.  She splashes on the water, almost arrogently, then stands on one hand, gives a thumbs up, then the sun shines on her teeth as she gleams, "So much youth!" she yells with a grin, to the hyperactive boy.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 7, 2008)

She knew Emiko was lying but she drop the subject, but she knew something was up so she decided to ask Asuma to watch out for her after she meets up with her squad. If you say so. Well see you later. Kagome said. 

Near the back of the acadamy three kids were standing around. Hey lady, are you are sensei? Seth asked, the Hyuga girl slaped him upside the head for talking to their sensei like that, and the other just stood their eating a apple. The Hyuga girl said her name first, Hi sensei my name is Hiroko Hyuga Hiroko said bowing her head, Im Seth Uchiha, whats up? Seth said, the third one stood quiet for not paying attention, and you are? Kagome asked, he sighed and answered, My name is Riku Akechi he said not really caring, the Akechi clan was well known for kekkei genkai which did not have a name and most of them were the most powerful shinobi of there time, _Hmm...an Uchiha, Hyuga, and Akechi, this should interesting_ Kagome thought to herself, Well its nice to meet you all, my name is Kagome Sarutobi and i'll be your sensei


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 7, 2008)

Fukumi looked very strangely at her, unfortunately, teammate, Inka. "Umm... Are you okay? You seem a little bit... Odd." He said, holding back a laugh. His eyes turned into a mischievous glare. "I... LIKE IT!" He yelled and tried to walk onto the water as well, but fell in clumsily with a splash. When he resurfaced, Fukumi pulled himself back onto the land. He coughed out a bit of water then chuckled softly. "You show-off!" He yelled at Inka, jokingly while laughing.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2008)

Kiya

Kiya sighed as she watched the sun rise over the side of the village.  “I guess I better get going. Though I wish I had a chance to talk to another sensei.  Get some advice…”  she mumbled as she kicked a rock.  “Why didn’t he give me more notice!”  Kiya said becoming angry then chuckles.  “I am sure you have a reason for this old man.  I just hope I can figure it out.”  she finishes her sentence with a sigh as she spots the lake and one of her new students goofing off with Inka.  “Typical…”  she says sighing again.

_Hinata_

“N-nothing…”  Hinata says rushing past her with out a glance.  Not wanting her to see the tears in her eyes.  “N-need to m-meet my squad!”  she calls quietly as she continues on.  “I hope I can do this.  Prove him wrong…”  Hinata mumbles as she slows.  Trying to dry her eyes as she moved closer to meeting her team.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2008)

Emiko strides towards a group of three teenagers. She sighs inwardly, _I remember when I was that young and awkward looking_ she thinks. She lights another cigarette and begins smoking as she approaches the group. 

The Jounin focuses on her three students, a medium sized girl with one purple eye and one blue eye, hmm..._I wonder if she has a Kekkei Genkai_ she thinks. Then she focuses on the Hyuuga, and a brown haired boy with glasses. 

Emiko exhales a plume of smoke from her nostrils and smiles at her team, "My name is Emiko Sarutobi and I'll be your Sensei for the time being..." she states, hoping that the time will be very brief.

"So to start off, please introduce yourselves and tell me something about your backgrounds, perhaps your goals and ambitions?" she asks. 

She looks at the young girl with different eye colors, "Why don't you go first..." Emiko says.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 7, 2008)

Akatsuki Hideout

The leader stood in front of a tube with a man in it, the man Pein, the only person with the most powerful kekkei genkai, the Rinnegan. He then turned his attention to the rest of Pain bodys lying in other tubes, checking on all them one by one to make sure they were in perfect condition like they were his own personal body collection. A female with blue hair walked in the room, "Leader, its time for the meeting, Madara wont be pleased if your late." She said, he appeared right outside the door like a flash of lighting not saying anything to her and just going to the meeting.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 7, 2008)

Addison of the Dark said:


> Sakuya waited for her sensei quietly. _What if the sensei's mean? What if she hates me? What if I embarrass myself? What if she doesn't think I am strong enough? What if, god forbid, she is a bitch?_ She thought frantically, running too many worries through her head.


 
Kaiden looked over to the side, _Is that Sakuya....? _He thought for a while _I thinks so _He got up "Im not very good at introductions, but its better to start now"  He murmured to himself. Kaiden walked over, "Um... I just wanted to say i am your squad member Kaiden" He kept it at that and scratched the top of his head.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2008)

Tenten-

"Hai...I understand Hinata-san..." She says with the thought of family problems, knowing the asses some of the Hyuuga can be, thinking even about Neji.  She sighs, and heads on her way to the training grounds to see what the squad is up to this day in time.

Inka-

She grins, "Try, try and try again!  You have just begun the springtime of your youth!" She yells, flipping from her hands, to her feet on the water, then runs over to the boy, "What is your name?" she says curiously, as she sits next to him.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 7, 2008)

Sakuya looked to Kaiden then realized what the sensei had asked. Sakuya sighed. _Of course... A smoker and she calls on me first!_ She thought. "I'm Yokaze Sakuya, sensei. My goals are to-" She coughed from the smoke. "-to be a great kunoichi, despite what people think about girls being weak." She said then coughed again. "I suppose that and protecting my friends and teammates, no matter what the cost." She added. Out of her nervousness, she was at a loss for words. "That's all." She mumbled, looking down as her face turned a bit red.
-------
Fukumi shook the water out of his hair then looked Kiya then turned to Inka. "Henshoku Fukumi." He said, chuckling, a wide grin across his face. He then turned back to Kiya. "You are our sensei?" He asked.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 7, 2008)

_Oh... worng time for a conversation _Kaiden raised his hand slightly looking at the ground. "Im.. Kaiden Rokusai" He cuaghed and took off his glasses. "May goal is, to do the best I can to the full extent" He thought about ambitions, Kaiden never though about it. "I guess it would be to fight for those you care about..." He shruged not having much to say.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2008)

“Looks that way kid.  Like it or not I will be your sensei for a while.  Asasame Kiya.”  Kiya says putting a smile on her face as her nervousness fades slightly.  “So your Fukumi.”  she says nodding at him then turns to Inka giving her a light kick to the leg.  “Morning.  I guess I am the one that has to teach now, huh?”  Kiya laughs slightly as she looks around.  “I guess we will wait for the last one.  He still has a few more minutes.” she says then shakes her head slightly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2008)

Emiko exhales and takes another drag of her cigarette, she smirks at the girls nervousness and chuckles inwardly, _was I ever that nervous when I was her age_ she thinks. 

The female Jounin nods at Yokaze and smiles at her, "Hmm...those are noble sentiments Yokaze. Also girls are and have never been weak. I'm living proof of that and I could name many more Kunoichi who are capable of beating any man and don't let anyone tell you otherwise!" she says boldly and then winks at Yokaze and blows out another plume of smoke. 

Then the young boy with glasses speaks up and Emiko listens to him with amusement, followed by the Hyuuga. "Also noble sentiments, but in the real world talk is cheap," she responds to them and takes one last drag of her cigarette, then flicks it away. 

"Okay Team 2...today we're going to have an exercise that will test just how truly ready you all are to risk your lives for your comrades. Depending on how well you do, I will either send you back to the Academy or you get to continue on your path to Shinobihood...." 

"Are you ready?" she asks with a sly grin.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 7, 2008)

After every got acquaintanced with one another, they headed out to one of the training grounds for there Genin test. "Hey sensei, what type of test are we doing anyway?" Seth asked, Kagome walked across the field and put up a dummy and then a finish line sign, "Ok, now this is a rescue test, you will to retieve this dummy from me and take take over the finish line sign, you will use ninjustu, genjustu, and taijustu to get this dummy by any means necessary, this will allow me to see your skills and teamwork and let me know who has what it takes to be a true Konoha Shinobi.....and by the way you have 10  minutes to do it" Kagome said, the three genin were shocked, Hiroko raised her hand, "excuse me sensei but thats impossible, not only are you a Joinin and can keep us from getting it, but 10 minutes is not enough time to do this" Hiroko said, Riku sighed and pulled out a kunai, "Lets do it, i dont care." Riku said, "Riku stop trying to be cool you know there's no way we can do this in 10 minutes" Seth complaned, Kagome sighed knowing that is would be a long day.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 7, 2008)

_Talk is cheap? _Kaiden perked his eyebrows up after hearing going back to the academy. "Never thought that was possible" He frowned and sighed, "Alright.." He said to himself gazing at the sky, the sky was endless and so where mans posibilites. He got up and stood patiently and spoke nervously. "Hm... im ready"

OOC: If I go to bed soon in the middle of the excercise, someone can play as Kaiden


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 7, 2008)

Sakuya nodded to her sensei. _She may be nice after all._ She thought. "I am ready, sensei." She said, a smile finally forming on her lips. Sakuya guessed that this would require chakra so put her hands out slightly to the sides, palms facing forward as she gathered energy from the grass and trees around them, concentrating it into chakra.
---
Fukumi sighed. "Yeah, however long _that_ will take." He said softly. "I hate waiting." He mumbled.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2008)

Emiko nods, "Hmm...good I like your enthusiasm," she says but inwardly she smirks. While this test is not quite like the bell test that her grandfather was so fond of, it is her own design that will test the conviction of these Genin. 

Emiko takes out a folded map from her vest and tosses it to Sakuya, "I've marked a location on the map that leads deep within the great Konoha forest. Follow the map to the red mark circled. Be there within one half hour or you all fail automatically, and come prepared to kill. I'll be waiting there with some surprises for you all..." suddenly the Jounin forms a hand seal and dematerializes in a puff of smoke.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 7, 2008)

Sakura rushes to her teams meeting place and saw Sasuke was the first one there, "Oh, good morning Sasuke, how are you? Sakura asked

Uchiha Home
In the Uchiha secret meeting room, they are discussing the possible threat to their clan, "Well Fugaku....do you know who it is?" Tekka said, Fugaku sighed, "No....but im sure Danzou is up to something, he hates are clan more than anything and will do anything to get rid of us" Fugaku said, Yashiro and Inabi looked at each other for a moment and Yashiro spoke up, "What that son of yours Itachi, he may know something" he said, the room got quiet for a minute, and Fugaku just stared at the wall with the Uchiha clans history, Then he turned to another member, "Shisui, please bring my son here" Fugaku ordered.

OOC: Im out guys. See you tommorow.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 7, 2008)

Ryu awoke with a yawn, he knew he was late. He quickly performed his hygene needs, wash brush teeth,and put on clothes. He stood in his mirror as he wrapped his village bandana around his neck. "Today is the day." Ryu opened his bedroom window and dashed out. Running at rapid speeds which used barely of his energy. 

2 Minutes Later...

Ryu arrived at the lake and saw his his squad. He said to himself " Yes I got an energetic bunch." He walked over and greeted mhis group. He looked at the sky to see he was just on time. Ryu calmy walked over to greet his squad. "Hey everybody, Im Ryu Senji your other squad member and who is this lovely lady.  Ryu grabs the lady with the chunnin vest's hand and kisses it. " Please to meet you." Ryu jumped on his hands and looked at everyone now on a handstand. " Now what is it that we must do?"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2008)

_Kiya_

Kiya sighed looking at the sky.  _“Their all to full of energy…”  _she thought to herself then looked at the trio.  “Alright why don’t we get to know each other a little.”  Kiya said giving them a smile.  “Your names since not everyone knows each other.  The things you enjoy doing and anything you feel may be of importance to the squad.”  she said looking around at them.  “I’ll go first…I am Asasame Kiya.  I enjoy walking, reading, and soaring with the birds.  Something that may be of importance would be the fact that I am not very fast as the rest of you seem to be.  Though I have ways to compensate for that.  Make sense?”  Kiya asked looking at them.  “Okay now one of you go next.”


_Hinata_

Moving quickly through the streets, avoiding people as usual Hinata moved quickly to the squads meeting spot.  She arrived after Kiba but before Shino and Kurenai.  

“Hey Hinata!” Kiba said as he spotted her.  

“K-kiba-san…”  Hinata muttered as she bowed slightly.

“Looks like we are the first ones here, right Akamaru!”  Kiba said to the pup and Hinata excitedly.  “I can’t wait to get started!”

Kiba’s exuberance brought a smile to Hinata’s face as she saw Shino walking up behind them.

“Shino!”  Kiba called.  “Almost time!  I just wish Kurenai-sensei would get here so we can start!”  he said full of excitement as Akamaru barked in response.

Shino remained quiet but nodded at his squad mates.

“I already am.”  A voice called that seemed to come from no where yet everywhere.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 7, 2008)

Sakuya smiled. "Well then, let's go!" She said enthusiastically, heading off before her teammates. _The sensei seems to like me. At least for that, I am lucky._ She thought, happy of her sensei assignment.
------
Fukumi stretched and rose a hand. "Henshoku Fukumi! I like to practice and train to become stronger, swim, and make the best out of anything. Something that is of importance would be that I am not very good at Taijutsu or Genjutsu, and I am good at dodging." He said.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 7, 2008)

Ryu stepped up to Kiya, I am Ryu Senji of the Senji Clan. I love to race, climb, flip, anything that has to do with physical energy. Im smart i guess, and i love to eat." Ryu look around at every one in the group. "Hmm oh yeah about my clan. Well its a simple clan at a certain high point in life we activate Senjin. Senjin gives us the ability to control the wind or air or whatever. I am able to use it but on ly for like 30 seconds.Oh yeah and i love fighting in groups and creating different combos for taijutsu. Did I say how i love Taijutsu and hate Genjutsu." Ryu stopped taking a deep breathe.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2008)

Inka-

As Ryu got there, Inka looks at him and starts to shake, "So...much....YOUTH!  This is the best squad!" She yells, tears streaming down her face, being over excited like normal.  She looks to Kiya as she says they were to get to know eachother, Inka scowls, "When did you get here Kiya-sensei?..But...My name is Kagemusha Inka, I enjoy Training, and anything youthful!  The subject of importance is...Taijutsu is my strongest point, but Genjutsu is my worst..." She says with a thumbs-up, after Fukumi and Ryu were finished.

Tenten-

Tenten gets to the training spot, after Gai and Lee, but just before Neji.

"You both have made us late!  We have a mission today." Gai says grinning in the still somewhat darkness.

"Hmph...Let's get this over with..." Neji says coldly.

"Hai Gai-sensei!" Lee says saluting him.

"Let's go..." Tenten finally said with a sigh.

After that, the four take off, being the fastest squad in Konoha, off onto their mission.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 7, 2008)

Kaiden grinned, "Lets move out" he said assuring this might be challenging but he would prepare himself for anything. He had to, going back to the academy would be a waste of time. Kaiden's Nindo was to never back down from a challenge and set a goal for it. He looked at his teammates, "Mind telling me what you can do, maybe it can be used fo strategy" Kaiden always liked to think before he did something. He began to run.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 7, 2008)

"Wooo your greatest point is in Taijutsu same here!!" Ryu was estatic at his squad, now knowing they have so much in common. Ryu does a quick backflip and looks at Inka. Now turning to sensai. "Whats our first task Kiya-sensai, im ready." At the rate Ryu keeps talking he has tostop and take a deep,deep,deep breathe. "Wooo i cant wait!!" Ryu stopped to look at the water. He slowly walked over and sat next to it. Ryu said to himself _"Whatever we do i hope its energetic."_


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 7, 2008)

Fukumi sighed. "You're kidding, right? I am the only one of us three who sucks at Taijutsu?" He asked. "This will be... Interesting." He chuckled softly.
---------
Sakuya looked at Kaiden. "The only parts of my Kekkai Genkai that I know so far are the ability to concentrate energy from nature into chakra or to use nature energy to heal myself. I use Raiton jutsus. I am pretty much ninjutsu only. I suck at Genjutsu and Taijutsu... Miserably." She said.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 7, 2008)

"Brilliant" Kaiden nodded and started to think.... "I use water, and not good with raiton" He grinned, "You know what happens when water and lighting meet." He began explaining, "I can do first attaks if we meet with sensei and she attacks" Then he pointed at Sakuya, "You can do the most damage, if I get sensei wet with water, then you just have to attack with lightning and the reaction could be devistating" He shrugged, "if you have to go that far to protect ourselves, she said be ready to kill..."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2008)

Kiya sighed looking up at the sky again. _“May the gods still my hand from killing them…”_ she thought to herself then looked back at the trio. “Don’t worry Fukumi, along with speed, Taijutsu is a weakness of mine. Though you will learn over time how to compensate for that. Besides part of being a squad is complimenting each others strengths and weaknesses. We will hopefully train together and begin to move as one. Though it does seem that I am going to have to work with you guys on genjutsu.” Kiya fell silent for a moment as she thought over what she needed to do. “I want to make sure myself that you are worthy to be genin. To train to become the shinobi of this village.” she began pacing slightly. “So we are going to have a test. You have two hours to accomplish this task. So I hope you are paying attention.” Kiya stops pacing as she looked at them. “The goal is simple, you must catch me. Though there is a stipulation on this.” she says with a grin becoming more excited and less nervous. “You must do it as a team and not by yourselves. Understood?” she says laughing slightly. “Now figure it out!” 

Kiya then takes off running so it looks like an easy feat for them. Though she quickly changed into her wolf form and disappeared into the trees.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2008)

Inka looks to the two in her squad as Kiya disappears, "Alright...It'll be almost impossible to catch her in two hours...but...What we need to do is surround her, trap her like predators to prey...So, Fukumi, what exactly can you do...?  Ryu, how fast can you go?  I need to know these things, to make a plan to capture her." Inka says looking around, with a completely different look in her eyes than before.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 7, 2008)

I can lure her into a trap. I can chase her for about 12 minutes. If im lucky i'll be fast enough to catch up to her. ryu reached in a pouch and took out some wire. "If could use these as traps and i have a couple of tags in her too. Ryu thought hard into what they should do to catch her.Ryu waiteed for answers or commands from his team, then said to himself  _"thank god this has to do with running._" Now talking to the groupIf we create shadow clones like from the academy we can scout out quicker."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 7, 2008)

Fukumi grinned mischievously. "Besides being fast, I do have a few nice Doton jutsu that can help us catch her... Just you watch. And I can get making some traps." He said, chuckling lightly. He made a quick hand seal. "Doryuu Kengeki!" He called out and several kunai made of stone shot up from the ground into his hand. He attached some explosive tags to them and smoke bombs to a few others. Finally, he attached wire to a last one. Then he put them all in his pouch. "I got what I need ready." he said.
------
Sakuya nodded as she ran then made a sharp turn. "This way!" She yelled, speeding toward the destination.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 7, 2008)

Ryu reached in his pouch shifting around HE pulls out a small box package. A note was attched on it. It read:Dear Ryu, I thought this would make it easier if you could stay in communication with your team mates 
Love, Your Mother Ryu opened the package and there laid four radio ear pieces. He hand s one to Fukumi and Inka and equips one for himself. Well i gotta an extra radio i guess for sensai. That's when it happened.Ryu sparked an idea. He reached in his napsack and pulled out the brand newly released Icha Icha. He held it up to his team mates and stated Trap."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2008)

"Alright, one, Wires and explosive tags will NOT work, she can transform completely, I'm assuming, as soon as she hit the trees she turned into a bird, like normal. We need, not weapons, but the speed to surround her, and pounce. She is slow, so she uses the transformation to match me, by using myself. So, be on your guard constantly, while we continue to work this out, let her get ahead." Inka says looking towards the trees, "That won't work...She has it already, and these radios won't help at all...only make us louder..." she adds.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 7, 2008)

Kaiden nodded as he speed up. He pulled out 3 arrows and placed them on his bow. Kaiden closed his eyes then re-opened them. He placed his eye on the bow and squinted it tightly. A the three bows were positioned he placedhis fingers on the releasing chkara. His fingers pulled back and released the arrows. You could see a string of chakra as the arrows left for the inner forest.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 7, 2008)

Alright Then! Ryu channeled in on an empty radio station so he can communicate with them. "Put your radios on channel 0010023Ryu dashed towards the end of the forest. He talked to his teammates on nthe radio and saidI'll scout out ahead, i'll radio you if i see something unreal.Ryu dashed up a tree and began to scout. Dashing at incredible speeds it was going to be hard for the others to catch up.
Ryu placed his feet on a branch and stopped. Looking down below now at the soil of the ground.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 7, 2008)

Fukumi raised a finger. "I figured she could turn into a bird when she said her likes including flying with the birds, and then when she transformed, it made me realize I was right. See these?" He said, holding up a kunai made of stone with wire attached. "This is for stopping her flight. These are heavier than normal kunai. If I throw these right, I can get the wire to wrap around her an anchor her to the ground. Understand how I think now?" He chuckled.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2008)

Inka sighs angerly, "WIRES AND KUNAI WON'T WORK!  SHE WON'T FALL FOR IT DAMN IT!  YOU DON'T PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT I SAY!  I KNOW HER MOVEMENTS!  I'M HER BEST FRIEND, I SHOULD KNOW!" She screams.  "Damn it...why them...why..." She growls to herself, now shaking in anger.  "Do what you want...not like I care..." she says, trying to calm herself.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2008)

Inka was right.  As soon as Kiya was out of sight of her squad she jumped changing into a sparrow.  She quickly flew loosing herself in a nearby flock that was sitting in a tree and watched her team.  _“At least they are attempting to work together at the moment.” _she thinks singing slightly.  

_“Hhhmmm…it seems that maybe one of them is not willing to listen to the knowledgeable advice of his squad mate.  Strike one…”_  Kiya thinks as she sings a few moments later watching Ryu rush into the forest leaving the others behind.  He stirred the flock causing them to flit a few trees ahead.  Kiya moved with them as if she was just one of a flock unnoticeable by her team.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 7, 2008)

Ryu heads backm to his group and stands.I didnt see anything unusual.Exept some birds flying. I was just scouting. Ryu took a look at Inka and sees she kind of angered. " Look im sorry for running off, it's just i want to hurry and get her so we can start on the next thing, you know. Ryu stood with his arms crossed and said "Im sorry, tell me what's your plan and what we should do.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2008)

"It's...fine...What types of birds did you see...?  Hawks, crows? What?  If it's a small bird...we need to be very careful with how we catch her...Nee-san and I have tried...we had to estimate where she will fly, and...cut her off with this..." She says through her teeth, then pulls out two types of nets from her butt-pouch.  

"Catch her with this...and hold 'er gently, but firmly.  THAT is what we need to do...BUT we can't use the radios...it would give our positions away...This is from personal experiences..." she says setting both types down on the ground.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 7, 2008)

Well i saw a lot of sparrows but there was one in particular a falcon. Yeah there was a falcon in the flock. But i dont know why. Whatever It was doing there beats me. Ryu smacks himself on the forehead."How dumb could i be. She's a falcon. Duh, so now what do we do what other precautions should we take now we know  what she is for now?


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2008)

As she hears the words about the falcon Kiya looks around in a panic.  _“There is a falcon nearby?”_  She fluffs her wings then looks around her breathing a small sigh of relief.  _“Damn if there was a falcon then the entire flock would have flown in rush.  Guess we are going to have to work on their observation skills…” _Kiya thinks to herself as she flies down a branch and changes into a squirrel.  Grabbing an acorn off the tree she nibbles slightly as she continues to watch.  _“Oh come on Inka.  Do you really think I would be caught in your net again?”_  Kiya rolls her eyes slightly as she munches thinking about how much work the team needs.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 7, 2008)

Fukumi sighed. He picked up the small net. "I think she is smarter than that. SHe would be a sparrow, to blend in." He said, pointing out the obvious. "Do you really think that she would be so dumb as to stand out from the rest? She would blend in so we wouldn't catch her, idiot." Fukumi added. He was trying to think of a plan. He made a hand seal, creating two bunshin, both carrying nets. _Corner her..._


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 7, 2008)

"Oh, good morning Sasuke, how are you?

Sasuke looked up with the same annoyed expression he always had when  she, Ino or some other fangirl talked to him."Not so good."He simply said, he didn't bother to ask wether she was doing good or not, afterall he wasn't interested and she was half of the reason why he wasn't doing so good.
As the clas genius he expected to be placed in a team with other prodigies but it seemed that they decided to balance the teams out by putting a prodigy together with a class retard (Naruto) and airhead (Sakura)

"Let the sensei hurry up already"He said to himself.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 7, 2008)

Not so good

Oh, im sorry about that. Sakura said, "_*CHA!!!! OH YEAH IM WITH SASUKE!!*_ Inner Sakura said, he didn't ask her anything but the fact she was on team with the boy of her dreams was enough, she went a little to him playing with her hair ro get his attention.

Let the sensei hurry up already

Yeah he taking forever, and that damn Naruto is to


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2008)

Emiko leans back casually against a tree waiting for her squad to arrive, they only have 15 minutes before the time limit ends. She has a cigarette propped between her lips and tosses up three arrows in the air back and forth in her right hand with slight amusement. She could easily tell that there were chakra strings attached to them and had severed them with little effort but her location must have been detected so she just waits. 

Up above her dangle three squirming bodies suspended from high tree branches. A Hyuuga female hangs tied and bound from a high branch, the mother of the young Hyuuga in the squad. To the left of the female Hyuuga hangs a young 8 year old boy who looks somewhat similar to Kaiden, this is his younger brother. Finally to the left of Kaiden's brother hangs an unknown person. Emiko was unable to find any of Sakuya's relatives due to her status as an orphan but she made it so that Sakuya would see whoever it is that she holds most dear in her life, because of course this all just a simple Genjutsu, although strong enough that these poor Genin will not be able to tell otherwise.

Of all areas of the Shinobi Arts, Emiko had been most weak in Genjutsu but that didn't mean she couldn't appreciate its effectiveness in battle. This is her test, a cruel test perhaps but one that she believes will bring out the strengths of these Genin or utterly break them.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 7, 2008)

Kaiden looked over at his squad and nodded, "My strings were cut, so I think I found her' He pointed forward, "Keep going straight, i guess..." He said going faster. The sun was dime and it was a while now, "Anyone know how much time we have left?" Kaiden was getting worried.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 7, 2008)

Sakuya pointed ahead. "It doesn't matter, she is right over there." She said. "But we have fifteen minutes." She added, looking ahead. Several minutes later, Sakuya skid to a stop. "Hey there... Emiko-sensei." She chuckled as they stopped with six minutes left. Sakuya's eyes looked between the three people. She only recognized one, a woman who had cared for her for awhile.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 7, 2008)

Kaiden stopped and crouched on a branch, "Look who is here... my brother." He said quitely while he glared at Ekmiko Sensei, "What the heck is this, my little brother shouldnt be involved." Kaiden had to admit he was a nuisince but it was his brother afterall. He had to help him. His face got a bit tense. "Emiko Sensei... get ready"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2008)

Emiko strides in front of her three students and focuses an intense glare on each one of them...

"In the real world you'll all have to make important decisions sometimes with little time to think and that means you might have to sacrifice the life of another to save the lives of hundreds and maybe thousands more..."

She points up at the three hanging loved ones of these three Genin, "Can you do what is necessary to save them?" How far will you go?" she asks them. Emiko methodically takes a Kunai blade out of her holster and pricks her thumb, drawing blood, "You have an hour to catch my friend or the people that you see hanging before you will be dead and that a promise..." she says with a glare. Suddenly the Jounin slams her palms flat against the ground and dark lines and markings seem to spiral out in a circle...

*"Ninja Art Summoning Jutsu!"* she commands and the ground in front of her explodes in a blast of smoke. When the smoke clears a medium sized monkey standing about 4 foot high and with a long tail appears. He grins and wears dark sunglasses, a leaf ninja headband tilted around his forehead and a Chuunin flak jacket.

Emiko grins, "This is Yama, if you can catch him before an hour has passed then your loved ones will be freed...and if not...well..." she spins around a Kunai in her hand and points it at the three hanging above, "You know the rest. NOW BEGIN!" she shouts.  

Suddenly Yama laughs and spins around in front of the Genin and slaps his behind at them, howling with delight. Then he zips into the forest like a blaze of speed.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 7, 2008)

Seth, Hiroko, and Riku all stood in different hiding spots wating for the pefect chance to steal the dummy from there Sensei. Seth decided to make the first move, _"Sharingan."_ Seth thought to himself, his Sharingan now activated, he pulled out a small kunai and charged towards Kagome, _"This kid is crazy, he actually just charged out like that....Sighs, this kids have much to learn."_, Kagome thought to herself, Seth throws the kunai only to have Kagome dodge it with ease, then he does a spinning kick but she blocks it with her hand and quickly grabs his legs and tosses him but he is able to land himself safely.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 7, 2008)

Sakuya's eyes narrowed. There was something wrong with the woman who had once looked after her. She couldn't put her finger on it, but something about her was missing. Everything about her appearance was perfectly fine, but there was something else. She glared at Emiko and looked in the direction that the monkey had gone. "Should we split up?" She asked her teammates.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2008)

Emiko looks at Sakuya's eyes and can see that the girl sees something a bit off , "Notice anything odd?" she asks the girl, "Anyhow clocks ticking..." she says and leans back against a tree, casually lighting another cigarette.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 8, 2008)

"Yeah he's taking forever, and that damn Naruto too!"

Sasuke was getting headaches already, though the loud arrival of their other teammember upgraded Sasuke's headache to a fullblown migraine.
"You can relax now!"He yelled, neither of his two teammates had the slightest idea what he was talking about."The hero has arrived-dattebayo, yeah you better believe it!"

Though what Naruto found there waiting wasn't what he expected, first of all there were two death glares directed towards him while Sakura yelled."Shut the hell up you retard or I'll kick your ass!"She yelled, before adding."You better BELIEVE THAT!"But besides that the lack of another person also surprised him, Naruto was late already yet the sensei hadn't even arrived?

"How about a practical joke you guys?"He asked as he picked up several blackboard erasers and handed one to Sakura and Sasuke before he attempted to fill an empty bucket with water, he couldn't decide on wether letting the water or the eraser fall on the head of the sensei so he decided to go for both."Screw that!"Sakura yelled."You moron."Sasuke said, that usual tone of annoyance was heard in his voice.

The two both threw their Blackboard eraser at Naruto's head, quite hard, causing the blond shinobi to huddle up on the ground while he used his a hand to softly rub that lump on his head.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 8, 2008)

Sakuya took a large inhale through he nose then chuckled. Her observation skills were exceedingly keen. "Something odd... Maybe." She said with a wink at Emiko, then turned to her teammates. "We _should_ split up." She said then headed off in a diagonal from where the monkey had left.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 8, 2008)

Hafock. said:


> "Yeah he's taking forever, and that damn Naruto too!"
> 
> Sasuke was getting headaches already, though the loud arrival of their other teammember upgraded Sasuke's headache to a fullblown migraine.
> "You can relax now!"He yelled, neither of his two teammates had the slightest idea what he was talking about."The hero has arrived-dattebayo, yeah you better believe it!"
> ...



Another hour passes and the team's Sensei still doesn't show. At this point Naruto is going off the wall and even Sasuke is having trouble controlling his patience. Suddenly footsteps echo outside the door and a gloved hand presses the door open. 

From his chair Naruto reacts gleefully as the bucket of water and the eraser teeter at the top of the door. A masked man with light gray spiky hair in a standard Jounin uniform and vest enters, he wears his Leaf headband tilted over his left eye. 

*PLUNK! SPLASH! *

The eraser bounces off the top of the Jounin's head creating a plume of chalk dust and the water totally douses his hair. The Jounin shakes his head and looks blankly at the three Genin, rubbing his chin thoughtfully....

"My first impression of you guys is.....hmm....I don't like you at all..." he mutters.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 8, 2008)

Tsurara arrived in the hall filled with slightly peeved Kirigakure officials. "Alright then, what are we talking about today?" Tsurara asked the crowd.

"Mizukage-sama, we must do something about Kisame!"

"Yes sir, if he is not found, who knows what chaos he will bring!"

"Calm down everyone. Kisame won't be a problem, I already assigned Ran and Iyori to retrieve him." Backstage, the 2 ninja Tsurara mentioned froze in horror. "...is Sensei serious, Ran?" Iyori asked. "I hope not. There's no way I'm fighting that shark freak."

"...Well, if that's all we're talking about..." Tsurara was about to get off the stage when a middle-aged ninja with cold black eyes approached the podium.

"Wait, Mizukage! I am a ninja from Otogakure! I bring message from my leader!" Tsura ordered everyone inside the hall to leave, and had Ran and Iyori stay on guard. 

".....and that is what Orochimaru-sama wants, Mizukage."

"Tell him I'm not interested. Kirigakure will honor its peace treaty with Konoha."

"But imagine the prestige it will win..."

"....Kirigakure is not interested in another ninja war. Perhaps the Kazekage might be more interested in your offer." The Sound Ninja realizes that he cannot be convinced, and leaves the hall. "Thank you for your..time..."

A few hours later, Tsurara returns to his office, along with Ran and Iyori. "That Orochimaru...what is he planning?" Tsura thought. Kirigakure's information network was one of the first to identify Orochimaru as leader of Otogakure, and so far they had not taken any steps in notifying Konoha, believing that the Hokage knows of this already. "Ran. Iyori." The two elite ninja line up infront of their former master. "The Chuunin exams are coming in a few months. I want you 2 to go to Konoha when it begins."

"*UNDERSTOOD, SENSEI!*"


----------



## Cheena (Dec 8, 2008)

Kaiden growled "Jerk" Without waisting time he jumped up as high as he could go and and started run like the wind. Keeping cakm he could keep moving away but it migh be better to cuase a suprise attck, but he would have to move closer to the monkey. He wiped the sweat of of his head, lets see. It formed in his hand into the shape of a ball. "Sweat is a liquid?" Kaiden threw towards the monkey's direction.

If the monkey goes away from where he thinks Kaiden might be he might come this way.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 9, 2008)

Michiko wondered around the village with Tsukineko folowing closely behind. She analysed the small, bustling village and smiled to herself slightly. _This village is so...safe. What could possible go wrong here? _

She bought an apple from a small shop and bit it as she walked out. _I might see those squads...I wonder who's talented out of this year's bunch. It could be this 'Uchiha' kid everyone keeps talking about. What makes him so special?_ She thought back to her folder full of the profiles and grimaced. _Oh yeah, his stats are...very good._ She thought back to three years ago, the last time she had been to Konoha and grinned, reminiscing. She sighed nostalgically and walked back to the main part of Konoha.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 9, 2008)

Inka sighs, giving both her teammates a facepalm, "Alright...First off, I know damn well, that now we know...She won't be a sparrow still...Second off, and I quote,'A shinobi must see the mission within the mission' meaning, there is more to this than just capturing her." She says then sighs, trying to calm herself again.  

"Listen to me now, I may be a genin still, BUT I am an elder to both of you.  I have enough control of you, to make you shut up..." she growls, then looks away, looking into the forest.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 11, 2008)

"My first impression of you guys is.....hmm....I don't like you at all..." 


WHAT!? Naruto yelled, while the other stood their kind of pissed off, Kakashi took a great look at his new student and continued to rub his chin in dout. Its not my fault sensei, i told him not to do it. Sakura said.

An hour later
Well now, lets begin by Introducing ourselfs shall we?


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 3, 2009)

In a dark cavern where most of the members of Akatsuki have gathered. Plotting amongst themselves the members agree they will capture the Nanabi from Takigakure first and the leader sends Kisame and Shin to capture it.

_Else where in Konoha_
Tobi arrives in Konoha to the Uchiha place waiting for the chance to get his revenge on the Uchiha clan and the only way is to get to Itachi Uchiha.

_In a Unknown Village_
Sariru, Natsuko, and Zetsu stand before three ninja, Sasori, Kakuzu and Hidan, and they all prepare to take over the Land of Valleys to test the power of the Akatsuki.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 3, 2009)

Maasaki (the Nanabi) meandered through the village towards the kage's office. He had just arrived back home and didn't feel like leaving on another mission right away (as he knew he would have to.)  He got a few glances here and there, as every jinchuuriki expects but not overly many.  Most of the citizens were pretty confident he wasn't going to mass-murder all or any of them.

After a few minutes he finally arrived at the office.  He still wasn't ready to be assigned another mission, so he merely took a large bound (very high even by ninja standards) and landed on top of the building.  Glancing around at the people hurrying about on their daily tasks.


_Elsewhere_
Sariru hopped next to all her partners.  "Sariru reporting in."  She gave a little smirk, it was good to finally be able to say that as an equal not a subordinate. "So what exactly are we up to..." Another bonus, actually knowing what the hell was going on. "...and do I finally get a partner?"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 4, 2009)

"Sariru reporting in, so what exactly are we up to...and do I finally get a partner?" Zetsu black side answered, "Well, the reason your all here is because your going to take over this land and make it into our base of operation, the leader does not want anyone to know his real location so this is something to make sure that does not happen" said the black side, then the white side took over, ""Also this will tell us if you are really strong enough to be in the Akatsuki." said the white side. Sasori sighed, So whats the plan? he said wailing his silver tail like a dog, "Where going to kill every single last shinobi in this land and make it ours." Hidan said, Kakazu chuckled, "Well this is going to be fun." Kakazu said, Natsuko stood there rubing her dogs head ready to get this over with.


OOC: Nanabi is a girl.

_In the Waterfall Village_
Konan and Deidara stand on one of his clay birds, Deidara spots the Nanabi and he and Konan send a flying paper bird bomb towards the kage's office.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 4, 2009)

Sariru looked over at Zetsu. "Oh joy. Slaughtering random people to protect someone who probably doesn't need protecting. Seems rather wasteful, but I guess it isn't my place to question."

"Also this will tell us if you are really strong enough to be in the Akatsuki." said the white side. Sasori sighed, So whats the plan? he said wailing his silver tail like a dog, "Where going to kill every single last shinobi in this land and make it ours." Hidan said, Kakazu chuckled, "Well this is going to be fun."

Sariru snickered a bit.  "Seems like there won't be much left to show my skills on when these fine gentlemen are done."



> OOC: Nanabi is a girl.


OOC: Not anymore 

_~In the Waterfall Village~_
Maasaki continued to watch the people hurrying about with interest when the 7-tails voice cut through his thoughts. 'BOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG'
'Will you shut up you're ruining the view'
'What're you talking about? There is no view to ruin.'
'Maybe you should try to enjoy something new for a change?'
'I haven't enjoyed watching humans the first few centuries of my life, that isn't going to change in he next minute. Go look somewhere else.'
Maasaki gave a mental shrug and laid down on the roof top and started staring into the sky. He glanced around a bit and his eyes settled on a bird he hadn't seen before.  It was a rather bland brown.
'Hmm what type of bird is that k-chan?
...
I've never seen one before
'You kid. Seriously though I'm curious'
'I am... wait.
Both the host and the bijuu noticed a blurr coming at them in their peripheral vision.  Maasaki turned his body a flipped himself into the air doing a barrel roll away from the object trying to view exactly what it was.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh joy. Slaughtering random people to protect someone who probably doesn't need protecting. Seems rather wasteful, but I guess it isn't my place to question.

Zetsu slaped his forehead, Listen, the leader does not need protecting, he's protecting someone else, the real leader of Akatsuki" his black side said, "Anyway, heres the plan, Sariru and Sasori will go to the shadow village and take the whole village, its a small village so you should be able to take them out easy. Next Hidan and Kakazu will search this vally take out any ninja coming our way and take their collect their bodys.....dont ask. We and Natsuko will stay here and keep a look out and make sure no one spoils our plans, are there any question?" Zetsu white side said.


_In the Waterfall Village_
"Hmm, looks like this Jinchūriki needs to be some help, Deidara take him out." Konan ordered, "It will be honor, my art will be a blast" Deidara said, charging towards him, "Exploding Clay C1!!!" Thousands of little clay birds charged towards him.

OOC: Ok. Im out.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 4, 2009)

Zetsu slaped his forehead, Listen, the leader does not need protecting, he's protecting someone else, the real leader of Akatsuki" his black side said, 

 "What? So we're killing people to protect our real leader not our fake one, who is also protecting our real leader? That makes even less sense.  You know what, never mind.  I'm sure I'll understand eventually." 

"Anyway, heres the plan, Sariru and Sasori will go to the shadow village and take the whole village, its a small village so you should be able to take them out easy. Next Hidan and Kakazu will search this vally take out any ninja coming our way and take their collect their bodys.....dont ask. We and Natsuko will stay here and keep a look out and make sure no one spoils our plans, are there any question?" Zetsu white side said.

"Sounds simple enough to me.  After you Sasori."

_~In the Waterfall Village~_
Maasaki twitched violently as the ground where he had been laying exploded. He landed on the ground and stared into the sky again.
"...the fuck?"
'Looks like someone doesn't like us'
'And what gave you that idea?'

They watched as the not-bird descended blurred out of the sky towards them. "Exploding Clay C1!!!" shouted the now noticeable black and red figure.
'Heh... clay your favorite.'
'Less talk, more fighting'
'Can do. Some chakara if you please'.
Maasaki looked up at the figure in the sky, his eyes slowly changing from orange until one was green and the other purple. He watched as a huge flock of bombs was unleashed, noting that if those hit the hell would be raised.  Then again if they hit him, that wouldn't be good.
'Meh.  The city can be rebuilt. Don't try and tank them'
'Good point'
Focusing chakara on his feet he jumped to the nearest rooftop then started spring himself around evasively, (Imagine a ball in the bumpers of a pinball machine) while throwing shuriken sized blades of wind at any that got close.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 6, 2009)

Uchiha Itachi walked along the giant gates of Konohagakure. Normally one of the ANBU sent out on recon or assassination tasks, Itachi had pulled a defensive shift this time around. The colossal, wooden gate afforded Itachi an unrivaled view of the horizon, and his dark eyes were focused on the trees in the distance, searching for anything resembled the motion of a shinobi.

However, deep in the back of his mind, the genius of the Leaf's Uchiha clan was feeling doubt. The morals and code of his family had left him...destitute. Itachi couldn't help but feel that the dark shadow in the depths of his mind would soon take physical form.....


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 8, 2009)

They travel to travel to the shadow village where Anbu prepares their defense against the threat of Akatsuki. Outside the village two members of Akatsuki begin their moves to remove the villages protection. As the Akatsuki member begins to hover and run recon over the village, Sasori releases small spider origami-like creatures which take out the Anbu lookouts. "Oh my apologys Sariru, ladys go first." Sasori said
OOC: Masterpillar you can take control of this since Sasori is a NPC.

_Waterfall Village_
 Deidara dodge the shuriken, he sends another salvo of small explosive birds and Konan sends paper spears towards him.

*Spoiler*: _OOC_ 



Please change the 7 tailed back to its right gender since it is a girl in the manga





_Konoha_
As Itachi appeared, Tobi slowly can forward, Hello Itachi, I been waiting for you, my name is Madara Uchiha, and i have a offer you cant refuse. Madara said.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 8, 2009)

Deidara put formed clay in his hand, "He dosent like my art?" He formed a seal in his other hand, "Kuychiose No Jutsu" The clay turned into large bird. Diedara hoped on, and began rising up. "Exploding Clay C2!" Birds began falling from the bottom of the brid to the ground. 

Deidara was pretty high now looking down. "Hmm..." He floated wiating to see the outcome of this attack. His grinned evilishly.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 8, 2009)

Itachi turned to stare at Tobi, his dark eyes an oblique mask, obscuring the soul within. "I find it difficult," Itachi said stoically,"to believe that a man dead for many years has appeared before me with an 'offer.' Who are you?"

Itachi's tone and eyes did not change, but his right arm slowly raised up, gently grasping the hilt of his ninjatou. The silent message was clear; if the answer was not satisfactory, that sword would be drawn.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 8, 2009)

Madara chuckled I dont blame you for not believing me, but I am Madara Uchiha but I can show you better than I can you better than I can tell you. Madara said.

Madara perform hands signs and the world around them changed, Madara had showed Itachi everything from the war 80 years, the way the Uchiha and Senju made Konoha, the downfall with Uchiha and Senju, and the battle between him and Hashirama Senju. Well do you trust me now that you see the truth? Madara asked.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 8, 2009)

"Anyone can make a Genjutsu," Itachi said skeptically. He did, however, allow his hand to fall from his sword. "If you are truly the Madara of legend, you won't have any problems showing me the Uchiha's bloodline...."

Itachi closed his own eyes for a moment, opening them to reveal the scarlet retina and three-tomoe'd pupil. The bloodline Doujutsu feared and respected by all, both within and without Konoha....the Sharingan.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 8, 2009)

"Its not Genjutsu, what you saw was very much real, your beloved Konoha has put our clan in shadow so they may live in peace, but i will show you my Sharingan to prove this to you." Madara said. He removes his mask to show the Sharingan in his right eye.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 8, 2009)

Confronted with this evidence, Itachi had no choice but to admit Madara was telling the truth. Rather than waste time questioning why....and how....Madara was still alive, Itachi relaxed minutely, but kept his doujutsu activated. "What is it that you have to offer me, then?" Itachi said, his voice dipping slightly with a hint of resignation. "You obviously know my thoughts about the clan...."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 8, 2009)

Madara sighed, he had got Itachi to trust him a little, but what he was about to offer would change Itachi life forever. "Since you were a child, you had seen many shinobi die in front of you, this emotionally traumatized you and made you into a pacifist, and i know you love your village and your clan more than anything but......" Madara stop more a moment and sighed, "Your village is planning on killing your clan and your clan is planning a coup d'etat on your village" Madara said.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 8, 2009)

Itachi did not question Madara's knowledge of such an event. If the man had managed to survive this long, it wasn't difficult to reason that he must his own contacts and ways. "So, what you are telling me," Itachi said measuredly, "is that I must choose: Clan, or Village. But...."

Itachi narrowed his eyes, his Sharingan becoming much more vibrant. "What makes you think I won't just eliminate you now and go on about my way?" Itachi inquired. His "cold as ice" demeanor made it difficult, if not impossible, for most to know what Itachi was thinking. So, Itachi decided to see if Madara really thought Itachi was going to kill him....


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 8, 2009)

"Well you could try to kill me, but i would kill you first, i lived long enough to know someone like you could never kill me, but Im not to piss you off, I really do want to help you." Madara said.

He could see the killing intent in Itachi eyes so he tryed not to make him mad. Anyway, its not much of a choice, its a must, i hate the Village and i want them all dead and I need your help, but you cant stop the village from killing them and you cant really turned your back on your village for your clan now can you? But if you come with me i can teach you the Mangekyo Sharingan and give you power to atleast protect your little Sasuke.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 8, 2009)

"Mangekyou Sharingan....." Itachi murmured. Of course he knew of it; everyone in the clan did. A doujutsu of power even greater than the Sharingan. Supposedly a lost technique, known only to the founders, Madara and Izuna. Itachi himself had long thought the jutsu to be nothing but a myth. If this man really was Madara, then.....

Itachi opened his eyes, revealing the normal black eyes of his birth; his Sharingan deactivated. Madara had said the magic words when he mentioned Sasuke. "It is as you say," Itachi said in his calculated tone. "If I can protect Sasuke, I will do anything. Even be reviled by my own village. What would you have me do?"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 8, 2009)

Now he had Itachi to trust him, he finally was about to fufill his plans."Well I make you a deal, I can easily destory the village if I wanted, but i wont touch the village, if you help me kill off Uchiha." Madara said.

 There was more to the deal, "Also i going to need you two spare to other people besides your brother, I need you to keep Kenshin and Seth Uchiha, dont ask I just need you to spare those two along with your brother. Madara said.

Madara took out a scroll revealing the way to get the Mangekyo Sharingan and handing it to Itachi. "We'll will start training as soon as possible but you might want to tell Danzou not to try and kill the clan, because he was the one who was going to kill them and your brother but i have information on this village to make sure that Danzou does not touch Sasuke." Madara said giving Itachi the information about the village.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 8, 2009)

Itachi took the scroll from Madara, mutely taking in his words as he read the scroll in front of him. As if he hadn't heard anything else Madara had said, Itachi raised his eyes to Madara's. "This says you must take the life of your closeset confidant," Itachi said. "Are you asking me to kill Shisui?"

Itachi gave no indication of his doubts about such a thing. If, indeed, he had any. If Madara was speaking the truth, Shisui was as much a traitor as the rest....


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 8, 2009)

"Yes you must kill him, but he's not a traitor if thats what your thinking, thats just how it is. Well i have to be off now. Madara said.

He finally had Itachi in the palm of his hands and his plan had worked, he smile evily under his masks knowing he got away with it but he stop. "One more thing Itachi, when we kill the clan, I want you to join my group The Akatsuki."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 8, 2009)

"I'll have no other place to go after performing this deed," Itachi pointed out. "I don't really have a choice. I'll do as you wish, Madara." 

Itachi folded up the scroll, hiding it away on his person. Without another word, the Uchiha's prodigy....and their destroyer.....left Madara, heading for Danzou.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 8, 2009)

As Itachi headed off, Madara stared at the morining sky, laughing evily, "It finally begins, Itachi you are such a fool." Madara said still laughing evily.

OOC: Seijun you can take over that Itachi and Danzou talk your about to have, cause im about to leave in a few.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 8, 2009)

bloosom.queen said:


> They travel to travel to the shadow village where Anbu prepares their defense against the threat of Akatsuki. Outside the village two members of Akatsuki begin their moves to remove the villages protection. As the Akatsuki member begins to hover and run recon over the village, Sasori releases small spider origami-like creatures which take out the Anbu lookouts. "Oh my apologys Sariru, ladys go first." Sasori said



Sariru giggled at him. "Looks like you already went first."  She swept her eyes over the town seeing all the little pricks of light that were people.  "Any ideas of how much of the town they don't want burned?  It'd be easier and more tasteful to just destroy it all in one fell swoop."



> OOC: Masterpillar you can take control of this since Sasori is a NPC.


OOC: Awesome 



> _Waterfall Village_
> Deidara dodge the shuriken, he sends another salvo of small explosive birds and Konan sends paper spears towards him.


Maasaki glanced up at pair of red dots why continuing his random evasion.  'Those cowards aren't going to come down are they?'
'Doesn't look like it'
'Well then go get them'
'One quick stop first'

Maasaki jumped back towards his original resting place, except a little lower.  Bringing up his leg he kicked a sizable hole in the wall and slid through.
"Oi, kage-chan.  Getting attacked here."
He turned and sent a blast of air through the hole, to blow away any following bombs/paper.
"Some help would be nice. Oh and sorry 'bout the wall.  It can be rebuilt."
He jumped through the opposite wall and shot himself vertically with a blast of air, then literally flew up towards his red and black pals.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 8, 2009)

materpillar said:


> Sariru giggled at him. "Looks like you already went first."  She swept her eyes over the town seeing all the little pricks of light that were people.  "Any ideas of how much of the town they don't want burned?  It'd be easier and more tasteful to just destroy it all in one fell swoop."



Sasori chuckled, I dont know really but just make sure you take out every single last human. Sasori said. As they were entering the village, a old man with a large blade on his back and two other ninja, one with a bow and the other with a gaunlet arm with claw appered in front of them. So your the Akatsuki? said the old man.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 9, 2009)

bloosom.queen said:


> Sasori chuckled, I dont know really but just make sure you take out every single last human. Sasori said. As they were entering the village, a old man with a large blade on his back and two other ninja, one with a bow and the other with a gaunlet arm with claw appered in front of them. So your the Akatsuki? said the old man.


 As they slowly walked towards the city Sariru mumbled to herself. "Meh.  The city can be rebuilt.  Not burning it would be too much of a hassle."  She looked down at her partner.  "Oh I've been wondering since I first saw you, what are you?  My eyes make it seem like you're only an organ."

After a little while they finally entering the town. A old man with a large blade on his back and two other ninja, one with a bow and the other with a gaunlet arm with claw appered in front of them. So your the Akatsuki? said the old man.

Sariru stopped and stood motionless.  Her eyes slowly focused on the three ninjas.  She looked over every detail of them.  "Yes.  Well at least this fine gentleman is.  I'm more of a trainee."  She glanced back down at sasori growing tired.  Butchering this town was such an unnecessary waste of life.  It'd be more useful to conquer it and bend the citizens to the akastuki's will.  Well orders were orders, and she needed in to the akatsuki.  It was that or be taken out by hunter-nins.

"Could you occupy these fine gentleman for a bit for me sasori?  I'm about to waste this town in one swoop, and I'd rather not be attacked while doing it."  Her hands slowly lifted together and formed a seal before pausing. "You should probably stand back too.  Unless you're fireproof." Her hands started picking up speed until they were a complete blur.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 12, 2009)

Itachi entered the headquarters of Root, taking care to flash his Sharingan at the guard. His Genjutsu would make it so that he was never here. Supposedly, the organization had disbanded. But, due to his own position in the ANBU, Itachi knew of Root's maintained existence, as well as how to find Danzou. Itachi entered the room, softly opening the door. Danzou was conversing a young man, who Itachi didn't recognize. Itachi softly glared at the boy, his kekkei genkai evident. "Leave," he commanded. Be it due to Itachi's reputation, his Sharingan, or simple prudence, the blank-faced man did as he was ordered. Itachi shut the door as he left.

"Itachi," Danzou said, rapping his cane on the floor. "What is the meaning of this!? You know better than to just-" Danzou's voice was cut off as Itachi radiated quiet anger through his Sharingan, the Copying Wheel Eye spiraling wildly. "I know of the planned coup of the Uchiha," Itachi said in a voice that suggested talking wasn't a good idea for Danzou. "I also know you plan to be the one to destroy the clan. That will not be necessary. I will handle it. I will handle it all." Danzou glared at Itachi incomprehensibly, plainly not trusting him or thinking he he was an idiot. "That's impossible!" Danzou yelled in rage. "Not only could you NOT know about such a thing, even you can't kill off the entire clan."

Itachi stared at Danzou wordlessly, his face showning no anger or aggression. Subtly, the environment began to change. Danzou looked around nervously, realizing he was no longer in his office. He stood alone, in unending darkness, on a small, earthen pillar. He looked at his hands, noticing his cane was gone. Before his eyes, Danzou's body began to waver back and forth, like a 2D image. Then, Danzou's papery existence began to fade away, as fires started at each limb. "Itachi!! What are you doing!? STOP THIS!!!" Danzou raged to the endless darkness. 

"Leave it all to me," Itachi said in an emotionless voice, ignoring Danzou's agony. "Remember this experience. Remember my power. The Uchiha will be no more by tomorrow. Seth, Kenshin, and Sasuke Uchiha will survive. Should any one of the three die, I will return, Danzou."

The horrifying illusion ended abruptly. Danzou looked around, but Itachi Uchiha had vanished.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 12, 2009)

materpillar said:


> As they slowly walked towards the city Sariru mumbled to herself. "Meh.  The city can be rebuilt.  Not burning it would be too much of a hassle."  She looked down at her partner.  "Oh I've been wondering since I first saw you, what are you?  My eyes make it seem like you're only an organ."
> 
> After a little while they finally entering the town. A old man with a large blade on his back and two other ninja, one with a bow and the other with a gaunlet arm with claw appered in front of them. So your the Akatsuki? said the old man.
> 
> ...



Tadara stood on the roof, glaring at the Akatsuki agents and their upcoming attack.
" 'Wonder if they'll try to destroy the town?" She asked herself,"Hmm... This might be a good chance to get some action! But, I'll just wait to see what happens..."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 17, 2009)

"Could you occupy these fine gentleman for a bit for me sasori? I'm about to waste this town in one swoop, and I'd rather not be attacked while doing it."  "You should probably stand back too. Unless you're fireproof

"You go on right ahead my dear, this wont take long" Sasori said. The man with the bow pulls a scroll and summons a huge shuriken which he hurls at Sasori. Sasori easily bats the shuriken away. "Silly Rabbit tricks are for kids" Sasori said mocking him. "YOU BASTERD!!" The man with the gaunlet said, all three ninja charge for him but Sasori is able to block them with his tail, but and then reveals his true self. His cloak ripped apart, the wooden face of a man rests on his back and the "tail" is actually a tongue extending from its mouth. His right arm is normal but he wears a puppet attachment on his left arm. "Wha...!! What the hell is he?!" said the man with the bow. Sasori started to chuckle evily, "You three will make a wonderful puppets for my collection"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 27, 2009)

Itachi walked quietly through the village, eyes closed deep in thought. He had promised Danzou the Uchiha clan would be dead soon, but Danzou had been right about one thing, even if he was a fool: Itachi couldn't destory the entire clan as he was now. But, Madara had told him of the Mangekyou Sharingan...with it, he would have the power he needed. But in order to gain that power, he would have to kill a man who was like an older brother to him....Shisui Uchiha.

Itachi sighed, and resigned himself to the fact. As fate would have it, Shisui appeared in front of Itachi, rounding a street corner. "Itachi!" Shisui called, raising his hand and smiling. "Where have you been, I've been looking all over for you!" Itachi closed his eyes briefly, and opened them with a small smile. "Shisui," greeted the prodigy. "Sorry, I was....taking care of some ANBU business. May I speak with you privately?" Shisui's grin faded slightly, but he didn't question Itachi. Nodding, Shisui let Itachi lead him away from the village....to a nearby river.

"Well, Itachi? What's on your mind?" Shisui asked. Itachi closed his eyes again, but he knew it was too late to back out now. "Shisui," Itachi said firmly. "Forgive me." Itachi opened his eyes, revealing the Sharingan. Before Shisui had time to activate his own, Itachi had seized his mind with a potent Genjutsu. Shisui turned to the river.....


In only a few moments, it was done. Itachi bowed his head as he watched Shisui's body float downriver. His fate was sealed. Itachi raised his head, and the light revealed a spiraling, new Sharingan. Itachi's Mangekyou had come into being when Shisui's life had ended. So, not only Itachi's fate had been sealed; the fate of the entire Uchiha clan had been sealed as well......


----------

